
Lantern proxied sites lists – China - zmh
https://github.com/getlantern/lantern-proxied-sites-lists/blob/master/china/autoproxy/list.txt
======
DocG
These 35105 webpages are blocked in Turkey, almost EU country.

[http://engelliweb.com/](http://engelliweb.com/)

~~~
emilv
Turkey will probably not become a member of the union any day soon, though.

~~~
DocG
True, but it is still interesting that they have so controlled environment. We
don't talk about things that are going on in Turkey, because Turkish
government is supportive of western world. They get away with some interesting
things.

(I'm here only temporarily 6 months, so it is different view point from people
who live here)

------
yapcguy
I'm surprised Russia wasn't thrown in there too. Why it is always the usual
suspects of China and Iran?

Why don't we get to see a list of webpages blocked by Western countries?

Who is the team responsible for GetLantern and who is funding the developers?

~~~
samplonius
How many "western countries" (whatever that means these days) actually have
black lists? Because Canada and the US do not, as the Internet is all provided
by non-gov't telco's. Chinatel is the only telco in China allowed to have
international trunks, and Chinatel is 51% owned by the gov't. No one even
knows how many international trunks Canada and the US even have, as they
aren't regulated. At least mostly. In Canada, long distance phone carriers
must register. But data over fibre is totally unregulated.

~~~
subsystem
This should give some indication.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_blocking_access_to_Th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_blocking_access_to_The_Pirate_Bay)

------
cholmesny
Hey, I put that list up. All credit for that list goes to [http://autoproxy-
gfwlist.googlecode.com](http://autoproxy-gfwlist.googlecode.com). I just used
the firefox plugin and extracted that list with some regex and de-duplication.

I made the list for [http://getlantern.orga](http://getlantern.orga)
censorship circumvention app I work on. So the list is designed to work with
our app, and it's easier to just use the whole domain than the domains that
are blocked.

Contributions welcome, we just want more of these types of lists for users in
China to plug in to their Lantern's.

~~~
est
Oh God please stop this. Autoproxy using encoded format[1] for a reason: Avoid
getting Google Code or Github getting blocked.

Your plain text list will lead to total blocking of Github, All it takes is
some random assholes to "report" Github to
[http://net.china.com.cn/](http://net.china.com.cn/) and oops, github IP will
be inaccessible indefinitely.

Just find another way please!

[1]: [https://code.google.com/p/autoproxy-
gfwlist/source/browse/tr...](https://code.google.com/p/autoproxy-
gfwlist/source/browse/trunk/gfwlist.txt)

~~~
cholmesny
What other way would you recommend? I'm definitely open to other solutions.
Patches accepted - but we need a way to easily get users a good default list.

I'm also not sure I'm convinced that just that list will get all of github
blocked. What evidence do you have to support that? Lantern itself on github
seems more 'dangerous' than just the list of sites. And none of our Chinese
users seemed to think this is an issue.

I'll ask the greatfire guys, as I'm in touch with them. They wrote a great
article on the last time github was blocked:
[https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2013/jan/github-blocked-
china-...](https://en.greatfire.org/blog/2013/jan/github-blocked-china-how-it-
happened-how-get-around-it-and-where-it-will-take-us)

Also will try to ask the autoproxy guys directly - I'm not sure if their
reason for using the encoded format is the reason you say.

~~~
est
just encode is with whatever method you choose, don't leave the list as plain
text so anyone could view it and "judge" it.

greatfire.org is an OK website for now, history record shows it's not that
reliable. If you need any in-depth prior art take a look at Chinese
researchers did at GFW Review
[http://gfwrev.blogspot.com/](http://gfwrev.blogspot.com/) They reversed
engineered almost everything about GFW, socially and technically.

Btw also this masterpiece
[http://www.chinagfw.org/2009/08/gfw_30.html](http://www.chinagfw.org/2009/08/gfw_30.html)
which triggered a man hunt and serious online crack down in China

~~~
cholmesny
Ok, I took it down. It won't be as simple as 'just encod[ing[ with whatever
method', as users right now copy and paste their lists in. So this will be a
step back. We need someone to code a way to add encrypted lists, and we've got
several higher priority things on our plate. Hopefully someone will help out
with an open source contribution.

------
EliRivers
Djangosnippets is clearly just too dangerous for the Chinese people to be
allowed access.

Having seen what some people have done with Django, I'm not completely
unsympathetic to this view :p

~~~
est
It's EC2 IP, some other "unwanted" site is sharing the IP address.

------
emilv
The fact that Bloglovin is on that list must mean we're doing something right.
The blogosphere is all about taking control over both production and
consumption of media.

------
largehotcoffee
Awesome! I made the list~ But do I have to go to China to get the reward?

~~~
analyst74
yes, please surrender yourself at the airport police, indicating that you are
a wanted international terrorist by Chinese National Security, you will be
promptly delivered to your reward.

------
runn1ng
> adultfriendfinder.com

What? Why would anyone block that

>porn.com

>porn2.com

>pornbase.org

>pornhub.com

>pornmm.net

>pornoxo.com

>pornrapidshare.com

>pornstarclub.com

>porntube.com

>pornvisit.com

What? Why?

~~~
mmagin
The PRC government doesn't like porn. Here's an article that touches on that:
[http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/news-
features/a-l...](http://www.dailylife.com.au/news-and-views/news-
features/a-land-where-porn-doesnt-exist-20121003-26yiy.html)

~~~
snnn
And they also blocked python.org, freebsd.org, sourceforge.org,google code.
Orz...

------
maxk42
Man, China really hates streaming music services.

~~~
mmagin
More likely streaming music services have various agreements which only allow
them to operate in select countries. I recall that when I was visiting Canada
in 2010, I had to proxy my traffic back to the US to use Pandora.

~~~
samplonius
It is not up to countries to enforce Pandora's contract though.

------
_Adam
Google is blocked. How do they get anything done?

~~~
United857
This list is much too broad -- Google is NOT universally blocked in China.

Rather, they look for forbidden keywords in queries and block results.

~~~
cholmesny
See my other comment here. The list was made not to inform what is blocked,
but to configure a piece of circumvention software. It's easier for us in the
early days to just proxy all of google from a friend's computer than to just
send particular queries. The source list from autoproxy is much better with
the queries and parts of google that are blocked.

------
spindritf
> hulu.com

> pandora.com

That seems superfluous.

